# Ticking noise from Engine



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

Folks,
I am not posting this claiming to be an expert.I am seeing a lot of posts about ticking noises on almost all series/motors with hydraulic lifters.First,I would like to recommend everyone to purchase a mechanics stethoscope.Noises generally travels and the likely source may not always be your case.By using a stethoscope and listening to suspected components or sources,wherever noise is loudest means you have found the soure.They are relatively cheap and can be used in many different applications.

*Wheel bearing noise - if a particular wheel is suspected one would simply verify this by spinning the wheel while listening with the stethoscope.
*Screeching noise when starting engine cold or all the time - you can eliminate all the possibiities by checking pulleys and everything the belt drives,the loudest would be then the culprit.
*mechanical components that switches on/off - water valves typically gets stuck and you get warm air with A/C on at center vent of passenger side for example.Without a diagnostic tester,one would simply listen for a click when snowflake button (A/C) is pushed on/off.
There are so much more applications I use mine,these listed are what came to mind.
Having said that,on to the ticking noise..........................

We have a BMW motor with hydraulic lifters and a ticking noise is present.We changed the oil and filled to correct level but ticking is still present.Using your stethoscope,point it to the suspected areas.Do not exclude the chain tensioner located just above the A/C compressor then move upwards to the VANOS and the areas around it.If you find that the noise is coming from under the valve cover,BMW recommends a bleeding procedure for hydraulic lifters.

Bleeding procedure for hydraulic lifters :

Check oil level - correct if necessary.

Let engine idle at operating temperature with the hood open to verify valve train tapping / rattling noise.

If a tapping / rattling noise can be heard from the valve train, run the engine for 3 minutes without load at approximately 2,500 to 3,000 rpm (bleeding procedure).

Then with the engine at idle listen for valve train noises again.

Note: Only listen for noises when the engine has reached minimum oil pressure, i.e. after a waiting period (at idle) of approximately 15 - 30 seconds

If the tapping / rattling noises can still be heard, the bleeding procedure must be repeated (run the engine for 3 minutes at 2,500 - 3,000 rpm).If necessary, repeat this procedure up to five times.

If the tapping / rattling noises can still be heard, the bleeding procedure must be performed one final time for approximately 15 minutes.

****WAIT***** BEFORE YOU CARRY OUT THIS PART************
Using the stethoscope,figure out what cylinder(s) are most likely the source.Point the stethoscope around where the intake manifold is bolted for intake valves,and at the exhaust area.Point at every cylinder and then follow the next steps.

If the noise is still coming from an individual HVA element after performing the above Hydraulic Lifters (HVA) Bleeding Procedure the suspected element(s) can be isolated as follows:

Allow engine to cool.

Remove valve cover.

Do what is neccessary to gain access to the main engine pulley to turn the motor manually.

Turn the engine over (normal direction of rotation/clockwise) until the camshaft lobe of the hydraulic lifter element to be checked is pointing away from the HVA element. (engine valve completely closed).

Apply a small force to the lifter to see if it can be pushed down.Use soft/non damaging tool to push down on it.Wood/wedge/plastic materials preferred.

If it seems like it was spring loaded,you have already eliminated the possibility of air being trapped by performing the bleeding procedure.The lifter(s) are obviously bad and needs replacing.

A binding hydraulic lifter typically creates misfire faults during "warm up" phase.I would not change the viscosity of the oil.Whatever the owners manual suggests,stick to it.Changing it now may cause more harm/damage or contamination.

****THIS POST may very well be applicable to MISFIRE faults during warm up phase.

If still inconclusive,I would perform a CYLINDER LEAKDOWN/leakage test.That way I would be able to tell wether a valve is slightly bent/not properly seated/worn guides/etc...

I HOPE THESE STEPS HELPS EVERYONE WITH AN ISSUE SUCH AS THIS.I HOPE FOR NOTHING MAJOR SUCH AS REQUIRING REPLACEMENT OF VANOS OR ANY LIFTERS.IT IS NOT A DO IT YOURSELF REPAIR,FOR IT REQUIRES SPECIAL TOOLS.
setting engine/cam timing tools 
VANOS timing tools


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Backyard mechanic tip:
A 3-foot length of garden hose (or 1-inch PVC tubing) makes a good field-expedient stethescope....


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

BMW tech,

Do you work as a tech @ a BMW dealership? Just reading
your posts here on B'fest leads me to believe that you are.
If so, can you give us the scoop regarding the high pressure
fuel pumps in the 335's and 535's. Have they been replaced
with Bosch pumps instead of Seimens and if so, what prod.
date did it start?

If you're not a BMW tech, then nevermind.

Thanks.

Sorry to hijack your thread.


----------



## DavidNY (Feb 18, 2006)

BMW Tech, I found this really interesting (even though I don't have a ticking sound) and it will definitely be helpful to many people who hear a ticking sound (something posted here quite a bit). Good work. :thumbup:


----------



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

sky said:


> BMW tech,
> 
> Do you work as a tech @ a BMW dealership? Just reading
> your posts here on B'fest leads me to believe that you are.
> ...


Yes I am a tech and as far as I know sir they are remanufacturing the old pumps and no,we are still not allowed to stock the darn things.We can order them and they will kick it out if we order 1 too many.I have had a run in with pumps recently replaced and being replaced again.They are going to continue analysis of the failed ones and soon get it right.


----------



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

DavidNY said:


> BMW Tech, I found this really interesting (even though I don't have a ticking sound) and it will definitely be helpful to many people who hear a ticking sound (something posted here quite a bit). Good work. :thumbup:


Thank you sir! I hope you learned something.


----------



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

Fast Bob said:


> Backyard mechanic tip:
> A 3-foot length of garden hose (or 1-inch PVC tubing) makes a good field-expedient stethescope....


I would have opted for 2 paper cups attached together with a piece of string and use 1 end as probe,the other being the sound output.But that's an elementary technology.


----------



## kummy (Jun 7, 2005)

I Isolated the ticking sound to the water / heater valve is this normal when the system is set to heat? I just never heard it before and now that it is getting cold I started hearing this, sounds and feels like the vavle is opening and closing.

Any help much appriciated


----------

